# Goat Breed



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi i bought 2 goats that i think are ether pygmy or nigerian dwarf. The white one is a wether and the black one is a doe


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi i bought 2 goats that i think are ether pygmy or nigerian dwarf. The white one is a wether and the black one is a doe.


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

does anyone know how to post pics. I thought it was that


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

you need to have 10 posts before you can post pictures

[img http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_photo_23.jpg[/img] I removed the bracket so you could see it. in the blue bar there is a link to upload pics then


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

goat500 said:
			
		

> Thanks


your welcome  from Arkansas


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

here are the goats


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

goat500 said:
			
		

> here are the goats


you need to upload them then copy and paste the img code


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7181_img_0305.jpg
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7181_img_0306.jpg
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7181_img_0307.jpg


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

here they are


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

goat500 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7181_img_0305.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7181_img_0306.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7181_img_0307.jpg


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

does anyone know what breed they are


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

how old are they?
the black one look like a pygmy and the other ND if they are mini


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

they are 9 months and they are twin brother and sister


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

goat500 said:
			
		

> they are 9 months and they are twin brother and sister


I would say Nigerians or pygerians


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

is a pygerian a cross breed


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

goat500 said:
			
		

> is a pygerian a cross breed


pygmy + Nigerian = pygerian


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd say nigerians dwarfs too or nigerian / pygmy cross but more likely nigerian


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

The white one looks more pygmy to me- more scruffy and bigger buld but ould be me!  

I'd say pygreian


----------

